# Polizei warnt vor Betrug per Handy



## bernhard (7 August 2013)

http://www.rp-online.de/region-dues.../polizei-warnt-vor-betrug-per-handy-1.3587393


> Der Betrug funktioniert so: Die Täter spähen die Handynummern der Geschädigten aus und ermitteln deren Mobilfunk-Anbieter. Als angebliche Mitarbeiter des Telefon-Unternehmens rufen sie anschließend die Kunden an, bedanken sich für die "lange Kundenbeziehung" und versprechen den Angerufenen als Dankeschön eine Gutschrift von in der Regel 120 Euro auf der nächsten Rechnung.
> 
> Dazu erhält der Kunde dann eine oder mehrere SMS eines Mobile-Payment-Anbieters und muss den darin enthaltenen Code dem angeblichen Kundenbetreuer am Telefon durchgeben. Mit diesem Code können die Betrüger im Internet dann digitale Bezahlvorgänge abschließen, die sie vorher schon mit der Handynummer der Opfer eingeleitet haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2013)

[ironie]So kompliziert muss man das aufziehen, wenn man keinen payment hub hat. Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft in der Unterwelt...[/ironie]


----------



## Handytieger (30 August 2016)

Genauso einen Anruf hatte ich letztens, angeblich eine Gutschrift, die bis heute aber nicht eintraf.
Später kam noch ein Anruf, der fragte mich ob ich eine bestimmte SMS bekommen habe, mit einer PIN oder so.
Hatte ich aber nicht bekommen, was kann es damit auf sich haben ?


----------



## klausp (30 August 2016)

Siehe Beitrag von bernhard zwei über deinem.
Dort steht genau beschrieben, wie der Betrug funktioniert. 
Wieso sollte man einen Code oder PIN übermitteln, wenn man eine Gutschrift erhalten soll?


----------



## Krausi (24 Juli 2017)

Kann funktionieren, aber nur kurzfristig.
Selbst wenn der Betrogene schlauerweise die PINs weitergibt und die etwas auf seinen namen einkaufen, kann er ja anschliessen widerrufen


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2017)

Krausi schrieb:


> Kann funktionieren, aber nur kurzfristig.
> Selbst wenn der Betrogene schlauerweise die PINs weitergibt und die etwas auf seinen namen einkaufen, kann er ja anschliessen widerrufen


Schön - und wo zauberst Du das verdunstete Geld wieder her das irgendwelchen Dritten aus dem Kreuz geleiert wurde?
Da haste mehr an der Backe als 120€ Miese, je nach Gaunereikonstrukt haste dann noch ein Geldwäscheverfahren bis hin zu Verstößen gegen das Finanzdiensleistergesetz am Hacken.


----------

